# Guadalupe River Trout



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have never fished it for trout but my buddy lives close and said there are some stud brown trout there. I had no idea there were actually trout guides and outfitters there being that they are not native to that area.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Go here: http://www.grtu.org/newsletter/ you can also view the fly tying video series. What I hear is Hares Ears,Midges, Scuds, streamers, Egg type Patterns, Wolly Buggers, San Juan Worms.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have never fished it for trout but my buddy lives close and said there are some stud brown trout there. I had no idea there were actually trout guides and outfitters there being that they are not native to that area.


I’ve seen some good ones caught of of there. We used to fish it a lot growing up and my sister caught one that was, I believe, 22” or 23”. That was a long time ago though and on a pink rooster tail. Ive only fished it once in the last 4 or 5 years so I’m kinda out of the game. Lol



Fishtex said:


> Go here: http://www.grtu.org/newsletter/ you can also view the fly tying video series. What I hear is Hares Ears,Midges, Scuds, streamers, Egg type Patterns, Wolly Buggers, San Juan Worms.


Thanks buddy. I’ll check it out.


----------



## Texasproud11 (Jul 28, 2016)

Had some friends just out there this week and they all had nice fish. I've always had luck with pink or cream sucker eggs and weighted san juans. Some people really like to fish streamers in the current and seem to do well.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

GRTU buys and stocks those stud Browns out of a hatchery in Missouri. There are some good ones. There are also some monster Stripers that have been getting fat off the Rainbows. I'd rather snag one of those.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I’ve heard of big stripers being caught under the dam in the summer in the past but not much else on them. It would be a fun ride. Lol


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

This dude catches all of the above: https://www.instagram.com/lone_star_fly_fishing/


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, He did NOT get the Mahi Mahi's there! Ha Ha


----------



## TX_Salt (Nov 13, 2018)

The flies in the link below work really well. I am also a fan of the WD40. I find that normally the reason I am not catching are due to the size of the fly. Sometimes the smaller the better so size 18 and 20. I have not been down yet this year though but have caught some browns but mostly rainbows.

http://www.castellguideservice.com/html/guadalupe_river_nymphing.html


----------



## Tex (Sep 24, 2017)

I'll be out with John on the 11th, should be a good trip. Stipers are the real treat there but the Browns are fatties too. I haven't been up there in years so I am looking forward to it. I'll be sure to report back how it went.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Awesome man.


----------



## Tex (Sep 24, 2017)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Awesome man.


Maybe head over to the outfitters in Greune and ask which flies they recommend at that time before you hit the river?!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Tex said:


> Maybe head over to the outfitters in Greune and ask which flies they recommend at that time before you hit the river?!


I plan on hitting up acouple shops when I roll in to town. I just like to have a game plan when I get there.


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Be sure and check the flow rate. 764 CFS right now is a VERY tough wade. Sometimes takes 10-14 days to get down below 400 which is much more comfortable and safe.

https://www.gbra.org/conditions/data.aspx. Look at the Guadalupe / Sattler gauge.

Stop by Action Angler on River Road for current fly recommendations. Good folks there.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I was worried about the flow rates.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Trout are stupid....that is all


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Used to love fishing there when I lived in SA!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

dingoatemebaby said:


> Used to love fishing there when I lived in SA!


The fishing was great, sort of. Plenty of strikes a few fish on but nothing to net on the long rod. I really do love trout fishing though.


----------

